

A call made by computer descends sheriff's helicopter at home - monsterix
http://www.polygon.com/2014/11/7/7172827/destiny-swatting

======
Someone1234
You notice so called "SWATTING" hasn't taken off in other parts of the world,
and that certainly isn't down to those parts having less internet trolls or
crazies online.

In most other places they will send a normal unit around to check out the
report unless they have a credible reason for believing it is legitimate. For
example in the UK they will do a drive-by via an unarmed unit, if the lights
are off, they will go knock on the door and politely ask the occupant about
the call.

In the US they send in ultra-militarized units holding automatic weapons in
what can only be described as a tank, break down doors, rustle up whoever is
inside regardless of if they did anything and in general make a huge spectacle
out of the entire thing.

US police forces have no proportionality. Heck they have no common sense. Plus
the general public in the US seems to approve of the "just in case" OTT
reaction. For example in the recent White House wall jump the Secret Service
got criticised for showing restraint, a US senator asked (paraphrasing) "Why
didn't you just shoot him? Your job isn't to show restraint it is to protect
the White House!" That's a US senator!

The US is like the wild west sometimes...

